# Find any interesting charging locations?



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

There's a rumor around our office about a charging station spotted in a foresty area in NOCAL. Those who claim to have seen it say it's installed near a random tree - very possibly a DIY install. 

I've yet to see a picture of it (pics or it didn't happen ), which is why it remains a fun rumor for now. It makes me wonder - have any of you come across charging stations in places you never would have expected to see one?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, but not in a good way. See this thread:

Level 2 charger in handicapped space


----------

